# Exchange student



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

EXCHANGE STUDENT?? But different,, My wife and I are both retired with a 14 year old grandaughter. In May 2013 we would like to move to NZ for 1 year.  Returning to the US in May or August, 2014. All 3 of us not just the granddaughter ( exchange student). She will attend high school -- 11th grade.

Questions??
1. What area would you consider living in? NOT a large city, small is better.
2. What government regulations apply? Visa etc.
3. Cost of living? Rental property?
4. Would you spend 6 months in one place and 6 months in another? More of an overall experence?
5. Would you buy a car ? or rely on public transportation? Then rent a car for travel around NZ.

We have a lot of questions and any input would be appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

USMC said:


> EXCHANGE STUDENT?? But different,, My wife and I are both retired with a 14 year old grandaughter. In May 2013 we would like to move to NZ for 1 year. Returning to the US in May or August, 2014. All 3 of us not just the granddaughter ( exchange student). She will attend high school -- 11th grade.
> 
> Questions??
> 1. What area would you consider living in? NOT a large city, small is better.
> ...


Hi there. 
As US citizens you will only be able to get a visitors visa for 3 months. And as you're retired and therefore I assume over 55 I'm not sure there's another type that would suit. 

Your granddaughter would probably be able to get a students visa. 

Sorry - not sure what else to suggest.


----------

